# Problemas con el sistema electrico de moto



## BITHOUSE (May 13, 2011)

Hola a todos les comento, tengo una bajaj ct100 ella presentaba un problema que cuando se mojaba mucho se le perdia la corriente y no encendia. Al dejarla al sol vilvia a encender. Hace algun tiempo revisé tido el sistema electrico e impermeabilicé todos los conectores y encinte bien los cables. De ahi hasta ayer cero problemas. Iba en ella en un dia soleado y se apagó como si se hubiera quedado sin gasolina, y despues de mucho intentar volvio a encender y me llevó a casa dando tirones. Le he cambiado bujia y he ensayado el cdi y la bobina de alta en otra moto igual y estan bien. Si la intento encender tras muchos intentos lo logra hacer pero noto intermitencias en la combustion como si se aislara la corriente y volviera a conectar hasta que se apaga. No se que hacer o que mas pruebas puedo realizar 

Gracias por sus aportes
Saludos.


----------

